# الايزو أو الهساب أرجو المساعدة للضرورة



## مهندس حطاب (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الصناعيين
أجمل تحية و بعد
عندي مصنع للتريلات و المقطورات مقسم على ثلاث اماكن او ورش بالاضافة الى مخزن للقطع
و طلب مني صاحب المصنع ان افكر له بطريقة ادارية للمصانع الثلاث 
و اقترحت عليه ان يعمل نظام ايزو او هساب
فبماذا تنصحوننا و لماذا
بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## صناعي1 (2 أبريل 2009)

نظام الهسب خاص بالمؤسسات التي تعمل في مجال الاغذية.
اما الايزو فهي قابلة للتطبيق في جميع المنشآت


----------



## مهندس حطاب (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخي صناعي1 و ارجو المزيد من الردود


----------



## مهندس حطاب (5 أبريل 2009)

و الله غريب 25 مشاهدة و ما في الا رد واحد
وين الشباب


----------



## إلى فلسطين (7 أبريل 2009)

يمكنك أن تدخل على موقع iso وتقوم بالطلاع على المواصفات المتعلقة بنوع الصناعة لديك وتقوم بالتواصل مع شركات مشابهة لترى كيفية الادارة لمثل تلك الصناعات , أما haccp فهو يخص الصناعات الغذائية التي تتطلب اجراءات دقيقة صارمة للحصول على منتج آمن وسليم


----------



## اسلام البرهامي (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل,,

كما كانت ردود الاخوة الافاضل فنظام الهاسب خاص فقط بالمنشات التي تتعامل بالاغذية من مطاعم ومصانع وفنادق ...الخ وقد تم استبدال هذا النظام الان بنظام اخر يسمي الايزو 22000 لسنة 2005 (ادارة سلامة الغذاء)

منظمة الايزو هي جهة مسئولة عن اصدار المواصفات منها الادارية ومنها الفنية 
الادارية مثل:
ISO 9001:2000 والخاص بنظام ادارة الجودة, والمقصود بالجودة هو جودة جميع العمليات والانشطة بالشركة ككل من ادارة المبيعات والمخازن والانتاج و علاقات العملاء والمشتريات...الخ , وقد تم تعديل المواصفة سنة 2008 ليصبح ISO 9001:2008
اما المواصفات الفنية فهي عديدة جدا وهي تخص المنتج بوجه خاص مثال علي ذلك ,كيفية عمل اختبار الثبات للتريلات, انواع اللحامات المستخدمة, كيفية تحديد الاطارات الملائمة للمركبة, كيفية عمل الاختبارات علي جميع الاجزاء بالمركبة,,, وغيرها وغيرها من المواصفات الفنية العديدة

وبحكم عملي في هذا المجال فنصيحتي لك(اختصارا) للحصول علي افضل النتائج ان شاء الله هي كالتالي :
اولا.. قم بعمل اعادة هيكلة للشركة:
--رسم الهيكل الاداري للشركة بما يحقق الاهداف وسهولة العمل
--عمل تكامل بين العمليات(processes) وبعضها لضمان سهولة العمل وسرعته وتقليل الاخطاء
--اعادة توزيع الافراد بالشركة بما يتناسب مع مهاراتهم الفنية والادارية .. وتذكر دائما ان افضل مهندس طائرات لا يستطيع قيادة الطائرة
--تحديد نقطة الاتصال لكل عملية(process) بالعمليات الاخري
--عمل وصف وظيفي لكل وظيفة بالمصنع
--عمل تخطيط وضيفي ونظام ترقي الموظفين ونظام تقييم الموظفين
ثانيا...
قم بعمل اجراءات وسياسات الشركة بما يتوافق مع الايزو 9001:2008

هذا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 أبريل 2009)

اكيد الايزو 9001:2008 انسى موضوع الهسب لانه لمجاالات صناعة الاغذية.

الايزو 9001 نظام ادارة الجودة رح تقدر من خلالها تسيطر الى حد ما على العمليات التالية:

الانتاج ، الصيانة ، المستودعات , التدريب ،التصميم، الاتصالات الداخلية والخارجية ،رضى الزبائن ، تقييم الموردين ، السيطرة على عمليات المشتريات وهذا كله على الاغلب يدخل في مجال صناعتك ويقدر على السيطرة على هذه الاماكن بتوحيد الاجراءات فيها جميعها.

بالاول بدك تحكي مع شركة مانحة للشهادة حتى تبدى بدراسة المنشأة لديكم واذا تقدر اشتري المواصفة واطلع عليها واعرف المتطلبات وناقشها انتا والمدير لانه اهم شئ لتطيبق الايزو هو التزام المدير العام بتطبيق هذا النظام .

واذا عندك ناس عندهم خبرة بهذا الموضوع رح يساعدوك جدا و توفر على حالك كلفة بداية هذا المشروع لانه نوعا ما مكلف اذا بدات فيه شركة مانحة للشهادة.

حاول انك تبني النظام انتا واللي بتعرفهم وما تجيب الشركة المانحة الا لما تكون جاهز حتى يدققوا عليك وانشالله اذا كان شغلك 100% رح تاخد الشهادة بس رح تتعب شوي مع الناس الموجودين عندك لانك رح تغير كثيييير من طبيعة تعاملاتهم .

موفق.


----------



## اسلام البرهامي (16 أبريل 2009)

عذرا اخيFoam ولكن الشركات المانحة للشهادة ممنوع ان تقوم بتقديم استشارة او المشاركة في عمل النظام. كما ام اجور الشركات المانحة للشهادة ليست مكلفة ابدا ولكن المكلف هو اجرة الاستشاري الذي يقوم بعمل النظام


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 أبريل 2009)

على سبيل التوضيح كان لا التفصيل.

الجهة المانحة اكيد لكن الشركة التي توصي بالمنح وهذا ما قصدته . بعض الشركات عندها استشاريها و عندها مدقيقيها وهذا هو المكلف عندما تلتزم بشركة واحده تقدم الاستشارة والوصايا بالمنح يكون اسهل وافضل بسبب تنوع خبرات الموجودين بها حيث انهم يدققوا على اكثر من منشأه وعندهم خبرة اكبر من استشاري فقط يقوم بعمل النظام .

صدقني العملية مكلفه لا تقيسها فقط باجور الاستشاري والشهادة وعقود التدقيق بدك برضو تحسب المجهود اللي رح يقوم به الطاقم الموجود وعلى الاغلب ربما يلزم تعيين موظف او اثنين لتحمل بعض الاعباء الجديده التي يمكن ان يلزم النظام بها صاحب العمل.

العائد صعب قياسه ماديا لكن هناك عائد جيد جداً حتى وان لم يكن مادياً.

شكرا على التوضيح اسلام


----------

